# fdskljrie's progression thread



## fdskljgrie (Oct 8, 2022)

I'm going to start grinding two of my most useless cubes: 6 spot cube and 2x2 mirror blocks, along with all my other cubes.


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 8, 2022)

Also I can't find any 6 spot scramble generators, nor do I know the notation so yeah


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 8, 2022)

My pb for 6 spot cube is currently 2.90 seconds, and mirror cube 2x2 is 13.74


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 8, 2022)

anyway, here are some Mirror 2x2 times:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-07
solves/total: 8/8

single
best: 11.45
worst: 27.79

mean of 3
current: 20.31 (σ = 6.88)
best: 15.43 (σ = 5.47)

avg of 5
current: 17.28 (σ = 2.62)
best: 17.13 (σ = 3.46)

Average: 17.70 (σ = 3.28)
Mean: 18.18

Time List:
1. 19.54 U' R2 U' R' U' F' U2 F U' 
2. 11.45 R U F2 U2 R' U2 R' F2 U' 
3. 21.66 R' F' U' F2 R2 F' U R2 U' 
4. 13.17 R2 U2 R U' F R F' U2 R' U' 
5. 18.68 U' F2 R F R' F U F2 R' F' 
6. 27.79 U F U R' F R' F2 U R 
7. 14.25 U F R' F2 U F2 U2 F' R' 
8. 18.90 R2 F R U F U' F U2 F2

My PB has already fallen, probably because it was set 2 months ago when I was still bad at 2x2 in general


----------



## fdskljgrie (Oct 8, 2022)

And here are some 6 spot cube solves, also 2.82 pr by 0.08 seconds:
Generated By csTimer on 2022-10-07
solves/total: 22/22

single
best: 2.82
worst: 12.25

mean of 3
current: 7.35 (σ = 2.82)
best: 4.71 (σ = 1.39)

avg of 5
current: 6.76 (σ = 1.07)
best: 5.00 (σ = 2.19)

avg of 12
current: 7.01 (σ = 1.77)
best: 6.09 (σ = 2.11)

Average: 6.41 (σ = 1.82)
Mean: 6.61

Time List:
1. 4.21
2. 6.66
3. 5.44
4. 5.77
5. 11.89
6. 7.44
7. 4.34
8. 3.22
9. 8.12
10. 2.82
11. 9.06
12. 7.92
13. 7.80
14. 5.67
15. 5.35 
16. 3.12
17. 12.25
18. 6.28
19. 6.01
20. 9.80
21. 7.99
22. 4.26


----------



## fdskljgrie (Nov 19, 2022)

im gonna try something ive never tried before and try to learn 3x3 bld. wish me luck. im gonna use JPerms tutorial.


----------

